

Vinod Khosla: “I’ve Failed More Times Than I’ve Succeeded”  - pajju
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/25/keen-on-vinod-khosla-ive-failed-more-times-than-ive-succeeded-tctv/

======
pajju
Every time I failed; I did not give up to take new things. Don't get
discouraged. Keep moving for your next.

